# Vent Window Seal Installation



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

I am trying to replace the rubber seals on my vent windows on my 65 GTO. What is the secret to getting this job accomplished? Are the new seals glued into the channels? How do you keep the small strip in place, the one with the tabs sticking out the one side? The old strip had tabs on it as well, but they were all bent in a 90 degree angle. No way to get that 90 degree bend back on those tabs while it is in place. I need some guidance...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> I am trying to replace the rubber seals on my vent windows on my 65 GTO. What is the secret to getting this job accomplished? Are the new seals glued into the channels? How do you keep the small strip in place, the one with the tabs sticking out the one side? The old strip had tabs on it as well, but they were all bent in a 90 degree angle. No way to get that 90 degree bend back on those tabs while it is in place. I need some guidance...
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Well, after a little inspecting, I found some of the answers to my questions. It seems as though the old seals were glued and fastened to the frame. Old spring clips are about impossible to remove, and it is doubtful that I would ever be able to reinstall them, so I just left them where they were and put the new rubber seals right over them. The smaller, singular strip actually has tabs that need to be bent over, holding it "fixed" to the frame. Those tabs are accessed by removing the glass run channels, which need to be replaced anyway. After replacing all the rubber seals, my vent window assemblies actually look pretty good, and the windows seem to close OK as well. Will be happy if there is no wind noise after installing on the doors.


----------

